# Kestrel Evoke comfort



## sprocket47 (May 12, 2010)

Looking for some opinions on the comfort of the Kestrel Evoke for commuting 22 miles round trip, 3-4 centuries per year and weekend rides (no club rides or competition of any sort). I'll be transitioning from a steel touring bike and I'm very aware of the geometry and other differences and I'm looking to a get a more agressive and faster ride. How does it rate to a similar style cf bike by others or aluminum bikes with similar setup?


----------



## fun2none (Mar 16, 2010)

After taking the time to setup the bike fit I found the Evoke SL to be quite comfortable. There were no comfort issues after 100km. The carbon frame, fork, seat post, and stem really do dampen road vibration compared to my other aluminum road bike.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

The evoke is VERY comfortable. 

But, to be honest, you can take a stiff bike and make it comfortable with 25mm tires. Get a bike that fits to really find comfort.


----------

